# Tandem for two same sized people... sizing?



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

My wife and I are nearly the same height. She has a somewhat longer legs than I. We are both around 5-6. Most of the tandems I've seen assume a taller rider up front and a shorter rider in the stoker position. What should I be looking for in a tandem for us?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

krisdrum said:


> My wife and I are nearly the same height. She has a somewhat longer legs than I. We are both around 5-6. Most of the tandems I've seen assume a taller rider up front and a shorter rider in the stoker position. What should I be looking for in a tandem for us?


Make her captain.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

oh there ya go...she already thinks she's right ALL THE TIME


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Touch0Gray said:


> oh there ya go...she already thinks she's right ALL THE TIME


If he's gonna be stoker, rule #1 still applies. 

Tandem rule #1 - stoker is never wrong.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

then why do they call them "stokers"...they should just CALL them wives!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Tandem stoker positions are quite adjustable so I would just make sure you fit the captain correctly. It seems to me that if you want to take turns riding on the front during the same outing you should fit a compromise stem but it would likely be better to have a different front stem for each of you (with threadless systems it is very easy to change stems).

I'd suggest the small size frame if you are thinking Santana. Of course your best bet (even if you are thinking used) is to call the manufacturer and ask them about sizing. I am sure any tandem manufacturer (except for perhaps Trek and Cannondale) will be glad to talk to you.


----------



## jimmm (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi we are a team with the same issue. My wife is actually an inch taller but we pretty much are the same height.

As long the front fits the captain, the stoker should be ok. Stoker standover is not usually an issue as they do not need to stradle the bike and most tandems have 300mm or longer seat posts. We currently ride a 49 x 40 cm bike with no problems.

However, there is something to keep in mind. With the captain and stoker the same height the seatposts are usually around the same height. This means the handlebars cannot go further away from the stoker that the back of the captain's seat and no higher than the top of the seatpost. Tandemists that have a few inches size difference, with the taller person up front, are able to push the bars further forward and higher.

This was an issue for my wife and I on our santana encore. We used a post with a large setback in the back (post modern) and a post in front that allowed us to move the saddle up as far as possible (zoom). 

So when looking for a tandem, the rear top tube and seat angle will be important. Comotions have a 28.5" rear top tube these days. Our commotion is a few years older and is under 27" but has steeper seat angles to give her a longer cockpit. Though she is the same distance from the bars, She feels more comfortable. Not sure why 'cept as we are both better situated above the pedals my seatpost is higher and she isn't bending over as much.


----------



## pyrtwist (Feb 5, 2008)

Remember that the captain needs to have strong upper body for handling the beast. Wifey and I are about the same height. We ride the same sized road bikes. But she complains when she captains the children--always upper body strenght. Being trolls as opposed to ogres we have a 18/16.5 Fisher and a s/s Can o Ale.


----------

